# Aircraft Talk



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

I am working on a Phantom II jet but not sure how to paint it. The instructions for it only give the camo paint job and I am not good at all with masking and painting patterns like camo. Isn't there a 2 color paint scheme for the Phantom like gull grey on top and light grey or white underside? Also I haven't been able to find any decals for this plane even though its a 1/48th scale plane due to the fact that its the C/D varient which wasn't widely made or flown. Any help would be apreacated.


----------

